# Gun Safety



## 104TN (Aug 18, 2014)

Two questions:

What condition do you carry in?
I know what "safe" is will vary by gun type, but I'm interested to hear how folks are carrying and why. For my part I don't carry nearly as often as I should (hardly ever now) and I realized that's largely because I don't like the 1911 as a CCW gun for ergonomic/mechanical reasons (for me). I'm evaluating a new firearm and how I'd carry it is something I've been giving a lot of thought to.​
For those of you with kids (and even without) - how do you store the firearms(s) you intend to use for home defense?
I currently keep rifles unloaded (but with loaded mags handy) and keep my handgun condition 1 in the nightstand. I read about a local child that died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound yesterday which has made me question my stance on storage as well though. I used to think accessibility is the name of the game...but now I'm not so sure.​Other thoughts?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 18, 2014)

Rifles have loaded mags, clear chamber and secured.
Shotguns have loaded tubes/sidesaddles, clear chamber, slack slide and secured.
Pistols are condition 2/0.5 depending on if it's the Expert or Tactical, since the Tactical has a LEM and the trigger is the safety. Expert has an external safety and is chambered, decocked, on safe.

Responsibility is the name of the game with kids.  Don't be a fucking idiot and pay attention to what your kids are doing, plus teach them about your hardware.

I've got a picture of me many many moons ago with my first .22 at about oh, 5 or 6 or so.  Guess what: Between my parents, my extended family of uncles and aunts, Boy scouts and the Army?  Never once had an ND nor any accidents with any of my weapons. Nor do I intend to allow one under my watch, either.

Kid gets older, she'll get taught more about use rather than the current "Don't touch that, it's Daddy's (or Mommy's)"  which is currently effective.  I'd take her shooting now, but I want her to be able to communicate better so I know the earplugs are in right and I need to find a kids size set of muffs to boot.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 18, 2014)

Your first question "1": depends on the firearm.  1911 gets safety engaged (light trigger, easy safety), all others (at least others that I own) have a heavy enough trigger that I'm comfortable with safety off (DA/SA=hammer down, striker-fired is self explanatory).  Short answer: condition zero/one depending on the firearm.

Your second question "1": I'd look into a rapid-access safe.  No kids in the house, but having been on the wrong end of a 38 that came from daddy's sock drawer (at a friends house when I was young), I'm nervous about that kind of accessibility with kids around, especially when the tech exists to bridge the gap.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 18, 2014)

Just be sure that you realize if you're getting one of those safes that it is NOT security in the least with regards to protecting it from criminal access. Not large, not heavy, and not strong enough in the least. Some can be disengaged literally by hitting them hard enough or "carding" them like an old barracks door.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 18, 2014)

I carry DAO/striker pistols with no safeties...  point and shoot, and I don't indiscriminately unholster.  So Condition 0 is the only way to carry unless I want to add time to defensive positioning by racking, which also only gives me 7 rounds in the first mag/engagement.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 18, 2014)

My 1911's, condition one.

Glocks, I guess it's condition Zero (ish).

Rifles and shotguns same as Ranger Psych.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 18, 2014)

Any handgun I carry is Condition 1 and usually within arm's length at any moment I am home.

Any firearm I own and that I don't need immediate access to is unloaded and in the safe with mags at the ready (stored in order of what I might need if for some reason I need to get to those weapons).

Non-firearms are stashed around the house as well for home defense.

No kids, no pets (I need a dog), and guests are usually only there long enough to use a bed for a few hours.


----------



## compforce (Aug 18, 2014)

Condition 1 for the 1911's not in plain sight and EDC.  Condition 3, hammer up, trigger locked for the 1911 that hangs on the wall.  Condition 3, trigger locked for the rifle on the wall, Condition 1 for rifles not in plain sight.

No kids so I don't worry about them normally.  For get-togethers I pull the mags on the visible guns and store all the others except EDC until the party is over.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 18, 2014)

Condition three for my rifles, condition one for my 1911. My daughter knows enough to never touch them without an adult, and has learned through creative means of punishment not to point a barrel at anyone. 

My sister used to keep her pistol condition three at home, as her daughter wasn't strong enough to chamber a round.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 18, 2014)

Rifles and shotgun, same as @Ranger Psych.

With two exceptions, all my handguns (1911s and HKs) are Condition One.  My Glock and M&P are Condition Zero by the above definitions (inasmuch as they are striker fired pistols where the striker is roughly 60% tensioned, and neither have a manual safety).

I have no kids, and I doubt the dogs are going to go homicidal anytime soon (at least on people they know ).  That said, whatever is not on me is secured in a safe.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Your insights were helpful and are appreciated. 

Pretty much everyone confirmed my inclination to carry ready to fire - which lends itself well to some of the guns I've been researching (HK45C, XD(M), and M&P45C).

The storage piece is a little more problematic, but I've come to realize my loaded arms do need to be secured and not just up somewhere. I just need to do some homework to find a dependable option that'll provide quick access in a home defense situation.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 21, 2014)

It's called a holster?  No better place for a weapon to be than on your body, controlled by you.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 22, 2014)

Condition One: A round chambered, full magazine in place, hammer cocked, safety on


----------



## 104TN (Aug 22, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> It's called a holster?  No better place for a weapon to be than on your body, controlled by you.



While my intent _is_ to start carrying more, I still need to figure out a storage solution for when I'm sleeping, not home, etc. Simply storing arms in nightstands and end tables like I've been doing isn't something I'm comfortable with long term if that makes sense.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 22, 2014)

rick said:


> While my intent _is_ to start carrying more, I still need to figure out a storage solution for when I'm sleeping, not home, etc. Simply storing arms in nightstands and end tables like I've been doing isn't something I'm comfortable with long term if that makes sense.



*looks at pistol on nightstand* To each their own, I like to make sure I can get to it easily if I need it in the middle of the night.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 22, 2014)

rick said:


> While my intent _is_ to start carrying more, I still need to figure out a storage solution for when I'm sleeping, not home, etc. Simply storing arms in nightstands and end tables like I've been doing isn't something I'm comfortable with long term if that makes sense.



So you put it in a drawer, or you get a multi-touch safe. Trust me. I have a 4 year old. She has learned very quickly without even needing scolding that "these are daddy's, you don't touch" and has yet to question that.

She has, however, gotten to "play" with them when we were cleaning them. She understands that they're for mom and dad and can hurt you if you don't know how to use them, just like a knife in the kitchen.  She doesn't even try to touch them, since she has GOTTEN to touch them albeit in a disarmed and/or disassembled fashion....

Biggest thing for kids with gun safety is a combination of attention paid, instruction, and education. Those three things take the magic and OO WHATS THIS *stares into barrel* that is the nightmare of every parent.

This is a combination of what I have seen, and what I specifically remember growing up... and while I'm not the poster child of "well adjusted" by any means, I also didn't have a single accident or issue with firearms while growing up.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 22, 2014)

Next time she tries to wear one of the Scars around I'm taking a picture.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 22, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Next time she tries to wear one of the Scars around I'm taking a picture.


 
You know the rule.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 22, 2014)

medicchick said:


> *looks at pistol on nightstand* To each their own, I like to make sure I can get to it easily if I need it in the middle of the night.


 
Yeah, I'm pretty much that way myself.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 22, 2014)

medicchick said:


> *looks at pistol on nightstand* To each their own, I like to make sure I can get to it easily if I need it in the middle of the night.


 
Mine stays in bed with me. Gonna suck if I ever bring a guy home for the night. 

"The Springfield stays in bed with me. You don't like it? There's the couch, or there's cab fare."


----------



## Gunz (Aug 22, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Biggest thing for kids with gun safety is a combination of attention paid, instruction, and education...


 
Amen. We've raised three boys in a house with firearms. The guns have never been locked up. When they were little the ammo was kept away from the firearms. They learned gun responsibility early with a BB gun handed down from oldest to youngest. One fuckin mistake and it was confiscated and they got an epic ass chewing.

I carry my 1911 condition one, or a revolver.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 22, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Mine stays in bed with me. Gonna suck if I ever bring a guy home for the night.
> 
> "The Springfield stays in bed with me. You don't like it? There's the couch, or there's cab fare."


Too many guns in bed that night


----------

